# Lazy Daze vs. Born Free



## Rick (Oct 5, 2003)

Looking for good advice.  I am currently researching new RV's and have narrowed it down to either the 23 1/2 ft. Lazy Daze or the 24' Born Free rear bath.  I have talked to owners of each one and both rate them very high.  I would like additional input from other users.  This will be my first RV and want to get off on the right foot.

Rick


----------



## Ed H. (Oct 6, 2003)

Lazy Daze vs. Born Free

Rick,
You have been doing your homework. There is only one thing better than talking to current owners (IMHO) and that is an actual experience. Both are good products, the decision will probably be which layout works better for you. My advice is to see if you can rent each model for a weekend. Take it on a trip and actually use it. I don't know where you are located, but the dealers might know where there is a unit for rent.
You are buying both a house and a car in one purchase. Does it drive and handle well? Are the cabinets really big enough? Are the beds comfortable? The people who built it think so, but only you can answer these questions for yourself.
Buy what you enjoy and enjoy what you buy.
Ed


----------



## Rick (Oct 6, 2003)

Lazy Daze vs. Born Free

I appreciate your advise about renting.  I live in the "outback" of the country, about 100 miles east of Yellowstone in the Big Horn Basin in Wyoming.  I think the closest rental places I found was in Salt Lake City, Utah and they didn't have either brand to rent.  I guess it would be at least worthwhile to rent any RV for a couple of weeks and travel around to make sure  this is the kind of lifestyle my wife and I want.  I am pretty sure it is as we curently do a lot of camping, hunting, and attending rendezvous throughout the year and love it.  

Another question I might have then (in addition to the "topic") is where I might find a rental for lazy daze and Born Free.


----------



## Rick (Oct 18, 2003)

Lazy Daze vs. Born Free

I had an interesting conversation with a born free sales representative today.  He indicated that he was astonished that I should be looking at both the born free and the lazy daze as they were at opposite ends of the spectrum.  He likened the comparison between a chevy and a lexus. I realize that he would definitely be promoting born free but it seemed a bit extreme.  Is there anyone out there who has had experiences with both RV's? One of the major differences between the two seems to be the body itself, aluminum vs. fiberglass.  Is fiberglass that much better (as he indicated)?  He was also very sceptical about the RV consumer group as it only looks at "surface" statistics? Even though his RV is highly rated he said to be careful putting too much credance into what they say.  Any thoughts?  There seems to be about $15000 difference between the two RV's.  I do want quality but am a total novice to determine which is the better style.


----------



## Charley and Donna (Oct 19, 2003)

Lazy Daze vs. Born Free

we had a Born Free when I was a teenager

was great for trips and for slumber parties in the driveway 

I can remember my Mom/Dad saying something about how they like the added protection of a "roll bar"

I remember how much my brothers and I enjoyed riding in the overhead (laying on the bed) and looking out the window, and being able to talk to my Mom/Dad through the window connecting to the truck.

We had the Born Free for several years.  I don't recall my folks ever saying anything negative about it.


----------



## janicenlarry (Oct 20, 2003)

Lazy Daze vs. Born Free

Take a look at resale values i.e. how does each brand hold their value?  Maybe you will keep that $15K premium


----------

